# I Missed!!!!



## sawtooth (Sep 21, 2008)

GRRRR! I missed yesterday afternoon. not once, but twice. not at some extreme distance, either. but eight yards. both times. Two does showed up, and filed past me. when the first stepped into my little shooting lane i drew and let fly. good line, just an inch or two too high. the doe trotted off and stopped. The second doe followed her, and stopped in the same spot that i shot at the first. Confident that   i wouldn't mess this up again, i drew and shot again. . she just stood there. (because i finally got my bow quiet beyond belief). she walked off slowly after a brief pause. I looked at the ground to see where my arrows had struck and they were only about a foot apart. I wanted to dive head first out of my stand. and that's the truth.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 21, 2008)

PICK A SPOT!  I feel your pain buddy.  We've all done it.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 21, 2008)

that stand is haunted. Clay and Chase are coming  hunting with me wed. afternoon. I think I'll let one of them sit there.


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 21, 2008)

I will gladly sit there bud!!!!


----------



## Dennis (Sep 21, 2008)

Be there done that! More than once, man it hurts


----------



## Al33 (Sep 21, 2008)

DENNIS said:


> Be there done that! More than once, man it hurts



Me too! One time it frustrated me so bad I just threw my bow to the ground from the stand, gave up and  went home.

Better luck next time. Sounds like you needed to aim low at such a close distance. How high up were you?


----------



## Slasher (Sep 21, 2008)

Apex Predator said:


> PICK A SPOT!  I feel your pain buddy.  We've all done it.



Yep and then focus on it real sharp!!!
We all do it from time to time...


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 21, 2008)

Al, I was about fourteen feet up. I can hit pine cones and armadillos all day long, i don't know what my problem was yesterday. And I came very close to tossing that bow. Instead I just laughed. after all, yesterday was an awesome day to be out in it and I'm just blessed to be there.


----------



## rapid fire (Sep 21, 2008)

Just be glad you saw a deer.  I've hunted since Friday morning and haven't even jumped or heard a deer.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 21, 2008)

sawtooth said:


> Al, I can hit pine cones and armadillos all day long, i don't know what my problem was yesterday.



I am the same with cans and pine cones so what I now do is imagine a can over the vitals and just shoot the can. I try not to even think that I am shooting at a deer. Amazingly enough, it works when I think to do it. A couple of years back after missing several deer I told a buddy I was giving up deer hunting with a bow. I then told him I was only going to hunt cans on the sides of deer so can hunting is what I do now. He now calls me Can-man and grandpa.


----------



## OconeeDan (Sep 21, 2008)

Well, missing is better than a bad hit!


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 21, 2008)

OconeeDan said:


> Well, missing is better than a bad hit!



You are totally right on that one. I guess I mangled one up this weekend, it is so frustrating. One thing I can say though is that I was not unprepaired b/c I have practiced and practiced, so I can not blame it on that. I feel like I did all I could do on my part, but I just made a bad shot. "A Hall of Fame baseball pitcher will not always throw a strike, but will sometimes throw a ball, or even hit the man at bat even though he is one of the best pitchers there is".


----------



## dutchman (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm with Rapid Fire. I'd just like to see one. But I haven't logged enough time in the woods this season yet, so I'm still paying dues...


----------



## returntoarchery (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey look on the bright side. At least you saw deer. All I saw this weekend were turkeys.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Sep 21, 2008)

When hunting from a tree stand, you need to aim lower than you think.

Old rule of thumb from the early '60's

"When on high, aim low."  depending on how high you are and how far away the animal is, you need to aim lower.

his is why pendulum sights work on wheelie bows.  It makes the compensation for you.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 21, 2008)

yep. you're right. And I've shot oodles of deer from twelve right on up to 30 feet, and i should know better. but i never expected to miss two deer, in the identical spot, inside a thirty second time frame. i guess experience is something that you gain the split second after you needed it! D.


----------



## SOS (Sep 21, 2008)

Keep practicing on the pinecones and armadillos from your tree stand.  Shooting from elevation will help alot at the moment of truth.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 21, 2008)

rapid fire said:


> Just be glad you saw a deer.  I've hunted since Friday morning and haven't even jumped or heard a deer.



Same here


----------



## Bowdoc1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Well stuff happens sometimes!  You might need to check your equipment though to see if something changed!


edited for TAC


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 26, 2014)

sawtooth said:


> GRRRR! I missed yesterday afternoon. not once, but twice. not at some extreme distance, either. but eight yards. both times. Two does showed up, and filed past me. when the first stepped into my little shooting lane i drew and let fly. good line, just an inch or two too high. the doe trotted off and stopped. The second doe followed her, and stopped in the same spot that i shot at the first. Confident that   i wouldn't mess this up again, i drew and shot again. . she just stood there. (because i finally got my bow quiet beyond belief). she walked off slowly after a brief pause. I looked at the ground to see where my arrows had struck and they were only about a foot apart. I wanted to dive head first out of my stand. and that's the truth.



Hey Dude I will gladly sit any stand you think is haunted!


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 26, 2014)

If you are gonna raise threads from the dead...... raise ones that are not about me missing!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 26, 2014)

sawtooth said:


> If you are gonna raise threads from the dead...... raise ones that are not about me missing!



It was the oldest and that's what we was talking about lol.....if you had a dollar for every miss remember.........


----------



## Munkywrench (Jun 26, 2014)

Dendy if it helps I recall a video Martin posted where he missed a hog quite a few times. But hey I've mistreated every deer I've shot at with a recurve...


----------



## Todd Cook (Jun 26, 2014)

I haven't missed a deer......... this year


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 26, 2014)

The dog days of Summer have arrived a bit early this year, it appears.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 27, 2014)

buckbacks said:


> It was the oldest and that's what we was talking about lol.....if you had a dollar for every miss remember.........



yeah, well, I've hit a few since then.


----------

